# The puppies first "play date" with the crew



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mari's pups will be 4 weeks this coming Sunday. They're still finding their legs but are getting more & more coordinated every day & their little personalities are developing as well. Such a fun time! They stay in our office as we live in an old drafty house & it's not quite warm enough outside yet to not worry about the drafts making them cold. I'm hoping come 5 weeks we'll move them to the living room until they go to their forever homes. Should be warm enough outside then anyway! I bring them out to trim their nails so everyone has had a sniff of them a few times anyway but today was the first day they came out together for a "romp" to formally meet.

With out babbling too much more...here are the pics. 
















































































































few more to follow....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Evie wasn't so sure about the puppies--she dug up a spot for herself & watched them. haha










And just some individuals:

Boomer our sweet little guy. I think he's going to be a peanut...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Zanny my little greeter who has RUN to the door of their pen when you come into the room since he was old enough to move LOL--he is going to have a great personality!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Bliss has been my favorite since the moment she was born. She's going to be a looker if she keeps it up!










And odd ball Rosey. So far VERY mellow & easy going. Love her smiling expression too. Both she & Zanny always seem to be smiling. 
















**And they DID get their nails trimmed before going back to their pen. Darned things grow so quickly!! This was the third time I've trimmed them in less than 4 weeks. LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Heather!  Wow wow wow! Stunning pups, the pictures made me smile.
Your dogs are all adorable. The quality of your shots is fantastic, it makes
the pictures almost come to life. I loved it. Are you getting any sleep? haha


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh What adorable pics. Rosey is a cutie!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Oh Heather!  Wow wow wow! Stunning pups, the pictures made me smile.
> Your dogs are all adorable. The quality of your shots is fantastic, it makes
> the pictures almost come to life. I loved it. Are you getting any sleep? haha


LOL I sleep fine....when I go to bed! Which lately hasn't been until 11-12p & when you have to get up for work at 5a that doens't always work out so well!! But thank you for the kind words. 




Jennmay said:


> Oh What adorable pics. Rosey is a cutie!


Thank you--I think so too.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

thank you for posting such wonderful pictures! They are so cute. How did the bigger dogs do with checking out the puppies?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness gracious!!! I just want to sit right in the middle of that doggie heaven! They are all sooooooooo precious. Life at your house must just be a barrel of fun! And HARD work!! LOL


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are just cute as buttons...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Heather they are so adorable, I have the live cam on my desktop LOL. Just love them.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

LOL Kay...I need to hook that back up soon! Even the recorded vids on ustream are a bit outdated. haha Must get some new ones soon!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Love the pic 5 where one of the dogs is licking its lips and looking at the puppy like yum a snack. And 7 where the poor dog looks like he or she did something and going to get into trouble. 

They are so adoreable and all great personality from the pics. LOVE Rosey!!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG that was a cuteness overload. Such adorable pics! I'm with Ginger, Rosie is so cute I could just smoosh her


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh my gosh i am inlove with Rosey lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha....evvvvvveryone loves Rosey.  She is cute I agree!!

LOL...Matilda is the guilty looking one. She was on "nanny" patrol. She looooves puppies & kinda takes over sometimes. She was on the look out I think.  Mari has had one previous litter & she use to lay down for them to "nurse" her when they were a bit older. Of course, being spayed at under 6mo she hardly has any boobies. LOL But she is so cute...loves the babies.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww doggy heaven. ;D


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont want to choose, i WANT THEM ALL.How much do i need. lol


----------



## Rasco (May 16, 2012)

great pics and cute puppas!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I see Maxie up in the window peaking
From
Afar lol!! How's he doing this time around? Still grumpy? Who is that new guy/gal? The short coat! And the pups are so cute!!! Are u keeping any? I've had to downsize and my birthday is coming up


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sherri--SC Choco girl is Shasta. She's a breeder friends Chi I'm training & will be showing starting next month. She's a couple weeks older than Evie...so she's also been keeping Evie busy.  Those two girls are insaaaaaaaaaaaaane but where Shasta is a bit more reserved Evie's over the top personality is rubbing off a bit which will be helpful in showing. At least that is my hope! LOL

Anyway...Mr Grumpy is still grumpy. He was the only one who didn't come check out the puppies. :lol: I think he's had it with the older puppy girls. They are after him all. the. time. He just growls & walks around & Shasta will clean his face vigorously. It's hilarious to watch. Once in a while he'll just go from growling to zooming around playing tag. So I almost think his growling act is a game to him. Especially since he could easily jump up in the chair where they can't get to. He's a nerd. haha What did you have to downsize btw? Not your Chi's I hope!?


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pups. Eva says that Rosey is her long lost sister.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Adorable pics, love the 2 girls!!


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

very cute crew yo9u got there lol.. thats alot of chi babies


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Every image is cuter than the last one...they all put a big smile on my face. Your crew looks like they did really well with all the little babies. Shows what a great chi family you have.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my they are precious! I adore the all white little female with the color markings on each eye. Oh they are all too cute!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am still trying to find the scratch and sniff button on this forum. I can only imagine the puppy breath!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

They are all so precious,I love puppies!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

They're all cute...and I like oddball puppies...LOL although I call them unique...VBG Rosie's my cup of tea!!.


----------

